# Canada Immigration



## dipti_008 (Jun 13, 2013)

Highly interested to immigrate to Canada. Have lived and worked there before for amost a year in BC but that was on Dependent Visa of my spouse. He was sent from his company. Now looking forward to immigrate to Canada and file PR. Spouse is a software engineer but this time software engineers are not included in the 24 Profession List eligible for points to file PR. What other options are available for immigrating and working in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to find pre-arranged employment. It's very difficult.


----------



## RebeccaOx (Jun 14, 2013)

We are looking for pre arranged work too. Our question is how long does a work visa last for in Canada or is it based on the employment agreement!!!! Does that also allow the family to come also.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

RebeccaOx said:


> We are looking for pre arranged work too. Our question is how long does a work visa last for in Canada or is it based on the employment agreement!!!! Does that also allow the family to come also.


It's usually for two years and yes, it can include spouse and children. Once you've been working for one year you can apply for Permanent Resident (PR) status.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> It's usually for two years and yes, it can include spouse and children. Once you've been working for one year you can apply for Permanent Resident (PR) status.


So just to clarify once i have worked for 12mths in Canada i am then eligible to apply for a PR ? what if my wife hasnt been working for that long - can she still apply for a PR or will she have to return to our home country ?

Does this 12mth period of working only for full time work or does this extend to contract work totaling 12mths ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your PR application will/should include your spouse and eligible children.
I believe the TWP visa is issued for full-time work only but I could be corrected by others.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

GRETZKY427 said:


> So just to clarify once i have worked for 12mths in Canada i am then eligible to apply for a PR ? what if my wife hasnt been working for that long - can she still apply for a PR or will she have to return to our home country ?
> 
> Does this 12mth period of working only for full time work or does this extend to contract work totaling 12mths ?


When I replied to this a few hours ago, I didn't realize you are coming on a WHV. This changes my reply somewhat. I don't believe you can apply for PR from such a visa. If you're on a WHV and don't have an occupation on the PR LIST you will need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO to hire you on a TWP allowing you to apply for PR status after one year.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> It's usually for two years and yes, it can include spouse and children. Once you've been working for one year you can apply for Permanent Resident (PR) status.


What you are referring to, the Canadian Experience Class (CEC) is only for those who qualify with "skilled work experience" as described below:

- Managerial jobs (NOC skill type 0)
- Professional jobs (NOC skill type A)
- Technical jobs and skilled trades (NOC skill type B)


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

RebeccaOx said:


> We are looking for pre arranged work too. Our question is how long does a work visa last for in Canada or is it based on the employment agreement!!!! Does that also allow the family to come also.


It's at the discretion of the agent at POE, anywhere for 1-3 years, usually about 2 years. If your contract for work is time limited, no more than the length of that contract.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> When I replied to this a few hours ago, I didn't realize you are coming on a WHV. This changes my reply somewhat. I don't believe you can apply for PR from such a visa. If you're on a WHV and don't have an occupation on the PR LIST you will need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO to hire you on a TWP allowing you to apply for PR status after one year.


WHV find an employer willing to apply for a LMO and then ill be on a TWP and after 1yr of working i can then apply for PR.

Lol what is the chance of the above happening...pretty slim im assuming...


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> WHV find an employer willing to apply for a LMO and then ill be on a TWP and after 1yr of working i can then apply for PR.
> 
> Lol what is the chance of the above happening...pretty slim im assuming...


Depends on your skills/employment. Mid-level desktop support/network admin, slim to none.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Depends on your skills/employment. Mid-level desktop support/network admin, slim to none.


Ok


----------

